# Looking for work in Benalmadena, and country house to rent or buy



## ailsacott (Jan 7, 2012)

My husband and I are moving to Benalmadena in the summer, and are looking for work, my husband has been working as a heating and air conditioning engineer for the past 8 years in the Costa Calida. But any building work, plumbing etc, would be fine for now. 

Also looking for a country house, to rent with the intent to buy. Needs to have biggish garden. 2: kids, and 2 dogs!! Can anyone help us??


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ailsacott said:


> My husband and I are moving to Benalmadena in the summer, and are looking for work, my husband has been working as a heating and air conditioning engineer for the past 8 years in the Costa Calida. But any building work, plumbing etc, would be fine for now.
> 
> Also looking for a country house, to rent with the intent to buy. Needs to have biggish garden. 2: kids, and 2 dogs!! Can anyone help us??


well there isn't much work around, but have a look at the Sur in English newspaper - it's available online

you could add your details to the 'looking for work' sticky thread, too


also, if you look in the 'useful links' sticky, you'll find links to national rental websites


----------



## natalieml (May 9, 2010)

We are living in Benalmadena - property is easy. I can PM you a list of agents or websites. There are plenty of 3 bed vllas to rent - we needed 4 bed and that gave us less options but we found a house that has 4 bedrooms, lovely views and a fantastic lanlord so if you look hard enough you'll find something easy enough 

Work I think may be more difficult - I'm sure you've read how tough it is here at the moment. We are fortunate all we need is good internet and we can work anywhere in the world, but I still ended up with a 2 year contract from my employer in the UK as a consultant and have to go back reguarly. 

Best of luck x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes there are many properties to rent, look in the sur in english, or just go and visit some of the agents who you can find on line. As for work - again the sur in english has some jobs, mainly commission only telesales. Unless you have private healthcare you will need to have contracted work (rare) or go self employed (autonomo), which costs around 250€ a month regardless of any income. But you need to know that things are infinitely more difficult that in the UK - and no social benefits at all if you have no work or money

The first thing you need to do is arrange a few fact finding trips

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

natalieml said:


> We are living in Benalmadena - property is easy. I can PM you a list of agents or websites. There are plenty of 3 bed vllas to rent - we needed 4 bed and that gave us less options but we found a house that has 4 bedrooms, lovely views and a fantastic lanlord so if you look hard enough you'll find something easy enough
> 
> Work I think may be more difficult - I'm sure you've read how tough it is here at the moment. We are fortunate all we need is good internet and we can work anywhere in the world, but I still ended up with a 2 year contract from my employer in the UK as a consultant and have to go back reguarly.
> 
> Best of luck x



Hey Nat, you can mention some agents names on here - I know you're not advertising, just recommending and I'm sure that the names will be the ones I know lol!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## Amiano (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi,

I realize this post was a long time ago but are you still in Benalmadena and is it all still going well? Thinking very hard about moving there. Went across to Javea and now thinking of Benalmadena.

Thanks


----------

